# Carbon OSBB complexities



## digibud (Oct 26, 2010)

My roubaix sworks frame arrived and as it is a warranty replacement it comes without any BB installed. I've not had a chance to chat with the mechanic about BB options but I've done pretty exhaustive research on the topic. All I can say is...wow. There certainly is a -lot- of discussion and various companies with a variety of solutions to the common issue of press fit bottom brackets creaking. Epoxy? Really? I'll most likely end up with a Shimano BB but it's not necessarily a given even though I'm going to spec an Ultegra group. Specialized cautions the installer to have the crankset ready to install and to do so within 10min of epoxying the BB in. The epoxy, as I understand it, does not forever-permanently lock the BB in place so if a repair/replacement is needed down the line it should be possible but most folks think of epoxy as being permanent. All the options and history of issues with press fit BB's has provided hours of research. 
Interestingly it was a creaking BB area that brought my Roubaix Comp in with a crack in the BB area. Hopefully we won't repeat that nonsense.


----------



## robt57 (Jul 23, 2011)

digibud said:


> I'll most likely end up with a Shimano BB but it's not necessarily a given even .


It is a given that you won't be doing that if OSBB and not a threaded BB shell in the frame. [as in older Roubaix 2011 model?]


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Some people are happy with using Praxis adapters to address issues (others aren't fans for one reason or another). M30 Bottom Brackets | Praxis Cycles

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/sp...campag-ut-praxis-adaptors-etc-etc-331143.html


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

No problem to use Shimano if you wish. This BB comes highly recommended CONV BB ? SHIMANO ROAD | Praxis Cycles

Read this too http://www.praxiscycles.com/wp-content/uploads/PRAXIS-FRAME-GUIDE.pdf


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

You've been steered in the right direction.

You cannot use a Shimano bottom bracket. Shimano flat out refuses to make a bottom bracket for your bike. They do not agree with the standard the frame is using and they do not support it. The only way you can run Shimano in your bike is with some other sort of bottom bracket.

The Praxis conversion bottom bracket as pointed out here is your best option. No epoxy, no loctite, no nonsense at all. As you tighten the unit it expands internally to a preset amount. When it's fully tightened to the stop, it will have expanded the exact perfect amount to hold itself in place internally in the carbon shell. And once it's installed you can treat it like you would any normal outboard bearing Shimano bottom bracket.

So yes, Specialized gave you a huge mess with that simple looking hole in the frame but Praxis has your solution. And if it is installed correctly you really shouldn't ever have any bottom bracket issues again.


----------



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

Praxis is the way to go my friend... running their bottom brackets in both of my OSBB bikes. Do it once, forget about it and enjoy your bike.

Can't wait to see pics.


----------



## 1Butcher (Mar 15, 2011)

Remember with all that research you did, that was the past. That is what everyone went through to resolve this issue with the Carbon OSBB. Count our blessings that you were not a part of that fiasco.

Welcome to today. Praxis is your solution. C-Bear is a close second [cost/availability]. There are no issues what so ever. So get on to building and let us know how it works out.


----------



## c-bear (Jun 4, 2012)

Up to this date, there are still the same questions and much confusion. Therefore just keep in mind posted earlier:
1. osbb carbon frame with virgin carbon bb shell 61x46
2. osbb carbon frame with aluminium insert expoxied into the virgin carbon bb shell, thereby converting it to a BB30 bb shell, 68x42

Make sure u know your bike bb shell dimension and decide for the appropriate bb.

About pricing, do try to compare apple with apple (even with apples, there are still differences). C-bear only offers ceramic bearings. Praxis, I believe, has both options: normal std and ceramic, not sure if both options are available for all its models. Plus C-BEAR is confident of its products and offers a simple 2 year warranty.

I believe this is an international forum, if you are in the US, true we cannot overcome the ocean yet. But good things sometimes are worth waiting for. 

It remains, if in doubt, give us a shout [email protected]. We will be glad to clarify the confusion you may have.


----------



## digibud (Oct 26, 2010)

*No Shimano*

I was aware of Praxis and it sounds good but is this Shimano BB71-41B Press Fit Road Bottom Bracket not a viable option from Shimano? If one buys the Ultegra group it's an option and I assumed it was a possibility. Not the right diameter/size ?


----------



## robt57 (Jul 23, 2011)

digibud said:


> I was aware of Praxis and it sounds good but is this Shimano BB71-41B Press Fit Road Bottom Bracket not a viable option from Shimano? If one buys the Ultegra group it's an option and I assumed it was a possibility. Not the right diameter/size ?



As far as I think I know: 

Compatible with 86.5 mm shells.
41 mm cup diameter

Spesh has two OSBB size shells depending if carbon or AL. Neither is 86.5 nor the 41mm dia of the Shimano BB. OSBB=42 or 46 and 68 or 61.5 wide. 

But I thought your replacement frame was the 2011 S-Works, which were the last threaded BB frame for that model ?

It seem now like you are saying you got sent a OSBB frame with no bearings in it. Are yo assuming this based on reading or can tell by seeing it, or told my LBS.
If they did that to me I would be asserting myself if it is replacing a threaded BB frame.

Pic??


----------



## 1Butcher (Mar 15, 2011)

Not much confusion about which OSBB, since the title of this tread says 'Carbon OSBB'.

Praxis has a simple 2 year warranty too. How simple? For those that live in the USA, probably pretty simple. Of couse with such a simple design, that may mean little to some people. Surely not like my TV or car.

Praxis give us the standard bearing which most of us would be better suited with. Those that want a ceramic option, they can do that too.


----------



## digibud (Oct 26, 2010)

*new frame is 2015*

If I have the information correct my new frame is a 2015 frame without any BB installed but I'm not in town at the moment to confirm. I'll be looking into it closely as soon as I get back in town now that the frame has arrived. They shop did say that it does not have a BB installed so given that I have some options. I know that stock 2015 frames come with a CeramicSpeed BB according to the Specialized web site.

I've confirmed the frame is a 2015. White . One of my big concerns, which I hope is unwarranted, is the use of epoxy and the potential need to remove a BB at some point after being "glued" in. I'm hoping/expecting that isn't really an issue as that issue must have been figured out by this time. Hopefully it's just a matter of choosing a good BB and epoxying it in and then, if there is an issue 4 years down the road the BB can in fact be removed and replaced without any huge issue. CeramicSpeed BB are spec'd so I'll certainly be considering them but if I can actually learn/confirm that something like a Praxis or other brand is significantly better I'll be happy to go with that. Getting a 2015 SWorks frame after a 2011 SL2 (?) frame failure is quite a treat and I want to do this justice. The LBS has to do the wrenching to maintain the warranty.


----------



## robt57 (Jul 23, 2011)

1Butcher said:


> Not much confusion about which OSBB, since the title of this tread says 'Carbon OSBB'.



Except there is, as it is a warranty replacement for a Threaded BB 2011 frame.

The 2011 SW Roubaix was the last threaded BB S-Works Frameset IIRC.

I am eluding to, and my line of posting reflects the possibility that his replacement frame is a 2011 threaded BB frame. S-Works it would seem, even though the busted frame was not. Maybe because it is the only same year frame in his size with a threaded BB is my impression/theory. Make more sense that way??

He said "If I have the information correct"

'If' that turns out to be correct in fact, me.. I am skeptical personally. 

If Spesh is giving a new frame to replace a 2011 Threaded BB frame, does it really make any sense they would dispatch a new 2015 SWorks OSBB frame, think about it.


----------



## boogermin (Aug 30, 2012)

I've used Praxis before, and their BB was good. However, I'm a recent convert to BBInfinite BBs. Used them on my Cervelo, and now my Roubaix SL4 with DA 9000 cranks. Spins smoothly, and best of all, no creaking whatsoever.


----------



## robt57 (Jul 23, 2011)

boogermin said:


> BBInfinite BBs. and now my Roubaix SL4. Spins smoothly, and best of all, no creaking whatsoever.


FWIW, I have a Shimano Cranks of my SL4 Roubaix with the original Adapters.
After a few R&Rs and getting crazy with the popping racket, my last solution has been successful for a few thousand miles now. I get an occasional pop when I get out of the saddle for an aggressive acceleration now. So occasional I forget totally about it until a snap/crackle/pop reminds me every few weeks. 

I got a Silicon O-Ring and slipped it over the HollowTech II spindle on the drive side. It compresses it a little when you tighten up the system. Any side to side is mostly eliminated. And when it is not, the pop is buffed by the compression of the o-ring. I thought it was a temp solution, but so far it is solvent. I suspect a second o-ring on the non drive side might eliminate the pop totally. i just would want to find two o-rings 1/2 the thickness of the one I used so as not to put side loads on the bearings. As much as the cranks slamming into them may be already doing left unabated.


----------



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

boogermin said:


> I've used Praxis before, and their BB was good. However, I'm a recent convert to BBInfinite BBs. Used them on my Cervelo, and now my Roubaix SL4 with DA 9000 cranks. Spins smoothly, and best of all, no creaking whatsoever.


I'm really skeptical that this will be a solution that works long term. Seems to be a press-fit sleeve into the bare carbon shell, basically what specialized tried as an OEM option for a while.

The Praxis expanding collet design seems to me, to be the only option that is rock solid.


----------



## c-bear (Jun 4, 2012)

As @robt57 already clarified “Spesh has two OSBB size shells depending if carbon or AL. Neither is 86.5 nor the 41mm.” C-Bear added, even for carbon OSBB there are 2 versions currently. @digibud just measure the bb shell ID diameter to make sure you get the right bb. Hope we make things more clear for you.

As to warranty, maybe I skimmed thru Praxis bb warranty too quickly or English not being my first language, I did not get the same understanding. Anyway, OP can read in more details if it is of interest. 

Happy cycling, no matter which one you decide.


----------



## robt57 (Jul 23, 2011)

TricrossRich said:


> I'm really skeptical that this will be a solution that works long term.


I intend to find out.  Any other solution I'd use will not use the original bearing so what ever happens to them is moot.


My SL4 has the AL Shell with the C-clips. Is that AL shell epoxied in, because it sure looks like it is. As much if not more than so any OCLV I have owned in the past, which is several.


----------



## digibud (Oct 26, 2010)

*cbear removal, lack of information on web site*

I'm giving serious consideration to cbear bottom brackets for my new Roubaix frame (as well as Praxis and CeramicSpeed) but want to understand how cbear BB's are removed if/when there is an issue and how maintenance is done (greasing or replacing bearings) on a carbon OSBB frame. The web site is sorely lacking in information. They have a reference pdf that lists two part numbers for matching their BB with OSBB and Shimano cranks but I can't find any information on what those part numbers signify. I'll get an email off to them but I hesitate to work with a manufacturer that has yet to even complete such basic ordering information let alone provide tech information. Thoughts?


----------



## 1Butcher (Mar 15, 2011)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VoGVYUhCqWE

This video shows the Campagnolo version. I do not know if that is the same, but after you watch that video, I seriously doubt if you want to press it out again. 

Again, this video may not be totally different than the BB you're looking at.

Praxis just unscrews and it comes right out. You do need two BB tools to make that happen.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

c-bear said:


> I believe this is an international forum, if you are in the US, true we cannot overcome the ocean yet. But good things sometimes are worth waiting for.




you might be better off dealing with an American company that sells to the USA. Not to mention all they seem to do is spam post on forums. Personally I wouldn't touch anything c-bear is selling.


----------



## c-bear (Jun 4, 2012)

MMsRepBike said:


> you might be better off dealing with an American company that sells to the USA. Not to mention all they seem to do is spam post on forums. Personally I wouldn't touch anything c-bear is selling.


Just trying to share our knowledge and experience. Pretty harsh judgemental statement in return. No worry, everyone may express his own opinion. Back to the op, Digibud, we are primarily a B2B setup but will try to answer any individual questions as best as we can. With the pro and continental team presentations and a European trade show, sorry, if our reply from off-site may seem a bit short , just trying to promptly return your email. C-bear osbb-campa bb is quite different design from c-bear osbb-shimano. You can press c-bear osbb-shimano bb in, you can press it out. Happy cycling to you all.


----------



## crit_boy (Aug 6, 2013)

Also check out Hope pf46. Click here

I emailed back and forth to their tech guys. The BB is designed for a 68 mm wide shell. They said to use one 3 mm spacer on each cup b/f pressing it into the 61 mm OSBB shell. 

Hope is a press in cups with a center threaded part that tightens the cups together. They have 24 and 30 mm bearing choices.


----------



## brinox (Jul 30, 2010)

digibud said:


> I've confirmed the frame is a 2015. White . One of my big concerns, which I hope is unwarranted, is the use of epoxy and the potential need to remove a BB at some point after being "glued" in. I'm hoping/expecting that isn't really an issue as that issue must have been figured out by this time. Hopefully it's just a matter of choosing a good BB and epoxying it in and then, if there is an issue 4 years down the road the BB can in fact be removed and replaced without any huge issue.


All road-based Specialized frames for 2015 are apparently BB30 straight up. I know this because I have 3 of their frames that I've purchased in the past 5 months and all of them now have a Praxis conversion BB installed.

The Crux, Allez, Tarmac and Roubaix all have BB30 type bottom brackets. I've personally installed the Praxis conversion BB in all of them. I easily removed the first Praxis conversion BB that I had in my Diamondback road frame using two Shimano BB tools and a Park Tool BBT30.3. You really can't go wrong with their conversion BB, especially its cost.


----------



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

digibud said:


> I've confirmed the frame is a 2015. White . One of my big concerns, which I hope is unwarranted, is the use of epoxy and the potential need to remove a BB at some point after being "glued" in. I'm hoping/expecting that isn't really an issue as that issue must have been figured out by this time. Hopefully it's just a matter of choosing a good BB and epoxying it in and then, if there is an issue 4 years down the road the BB can in fact be removed and replaced without any huge issue. CeramicSpeed BB are spec'd so I'll certainly be considering them but if I can actually learn/confirm that something like a Praxis or other brand is significantly better I'll be happy to go with that. Getting a 2015 SWorks frame after a 2011 SL2 (?) frame failure is quite a treat and I want to do this justice. The LBS has to do the wrenching to maintain the warranty.


Ahhh... that 2015 Project Clean white SWorks Roubaix is a pretty sweet frame... 

It sounds to me like you really should just go with the Praxis Works bottom bracket. If you like the ceramic speed bearings that Specialized has, then Praxis has a ceramic bearing option.


----------

